# moments of my 2016 harvest



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

To conclude: from the extractor to the bottle.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice Eduardo, that is a lot if honey! This past summer/fall the bees did not make any lighter honey, it was all dark. Usually we get both. It seems the goldenrod was not worked much, we did not have the usual amount of pollen from that either. Still, we had a good harvest from our 5 remaining hives.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks Cloverdale. 
With lots of expense and a lot of work, but it was a gratifying year indeed. Had not the honey dropped a little on the bulk market and would have been a very good year.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Eduardo Gomes said:


> View attachment 30858



Pretty nice


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks MP!


----------



## markus2 (Nov 6, 2015)

Eduardo, are your hives located in Northern, Central or southern Portugal?


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Great job! Nice looking honey frames.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi markus2!

My hives are located in Central Portugal.

Thanks missybee!


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks Eduardo.
It´s so nice to see pictures of other people´s beekeeping.
What about 2017?

Sibylle


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Eduardo
I am guessing from your comments that you sell most if your honey bulk wholesale. Is this how you get rid of it? That looks like a lot of work. Thanks for sharing.
gww


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Sibylle and gww sorry for the delay in the response. I've been pretty busy the last few days.

2107 was a difficult year for portuguese beekeepers. Apart from a very dry spring and summer we had the center of the country burning from one end to the other, burning hives and pastures.

In 2017 and with more 50 hives and compared to 2016 I had a decrease of about 30% in honey production.

I sell ​​15 to 25% of my honey production to retail and the remainder by wholesale.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Eduardo Gomes said:


> Sibylle and gww sorry for the delay in the response. I've been pretty busy the last few days.
> 
> 2107 was a difficult year for portuguese beekeepers. Apart from a very dry spring and summer we had the center of the country burning from one end to the other, burning hives and pastures.
> 
> ...


This sounds like the fires in California a few months ago....everything burned there too; very tragic.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Eduardo
Hey, you sound like a busy guy and so I am happy you have time to answer my questions at all. 
Thanks
gww


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

gww said:


> Eduardo
> Hey, you sound like a busy guy and so I am happy you have time to answer my questions at all.
> Thanks
> gww


Same here Eduardo.
I wish you luck with overwintering and increase next year. Hope there will be no more fires like that.


----------

